# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  The creature from Jekyll Island

## thehighwaymanq

How we doin everybody?

Well, I've been a Ron Paul supporter since he started his campaign and i'm pretty much educuated enough on the topics he preaches, all but the Federal Reserve.

And I think it was those "End the Fed" chants at the R4R, and the fact were going into Economics this year in U.S. History I in high school.

Like RP said, we have an obligation to continue this revolution and the educuation of the American people and I really have to learn about the Federal Reserve.

I always hear the name of the book, "The creature from jekyll island" as the best book to read for information on the Fed.

I'm here on the East Coast and were getting hit by Hurricane Hanna, and I thought there isnt a better day to go to Barnes and Noble and check out some books. 

So, if the Creature from Jekyll Island the best Fed book, and do you recommend it?

Thanks,

Matty

----------


## PeacePlan

Its a very good book and I recommend it...

If you go to the link below you can listen to what it is about...

Just click on Creature from Jekyll Island...

http://goldismoney.info/forums/radio.blog/

----------


## zeke105

I think it would probably do you some good to research economics in general before trying to tackle the Fed. I first read "Economics for Dummies", which actually had surprisingly good reviews on Amazon.com. It's setup similarly to a textbook, but it breaks things down better than a standard textbook. It goes over just about everything a little bit. There is not a lot about the Fed, but it does cover it. It will give you a great fundamental understanding of economics without too much of a bias.

The second book I read was "The Road to Serfdom" by F.A. Hayek. This is a great book on Austrian economics.

After that, I can't remember, but I'm sure others can help you on your journey. 

-Z

----------


## TruckinMike

This book will give you the _un-cleansed_ truth of how the Fed came into existence. If you want the whole truth and nothing but the truth - this book is for you. 

You will also gain valuable ancillary facts concerning central banks and their control over the world.

Note: Look into Thomas Jefferson and Andrew Jackson's battle with the central bankers -- they both are good and informative stories. There are numerous websites  on these subjects.

have fun and happy learning

TMike

----------


## lucius

It's good! Here is a freebie you can download if you can't make it to the bookstore. Haven't read it but have it in the q (seems well sourced):

SECRETS OF THE FEDERAL RESERVE (Eustace Mullins): http://www.apfn.org/apfn/reserve.htm

Don't forget about 'The Case Against the Fed' by Murray N. Rothbard, order from Mises.

----------


## RCA

Don't forget to take a peek at these choices:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=129762

----------


## Bruno

I haven't read that one yet, but found this free online copy of *What Has the Government Done to Our Money* by Rothbard to be a great read.  

http://mises.org/rothbard/rothmoney.pdf

----------


## Bruno

> Don't forget to take a peek at these choices:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=129762


Thanks for reposting that.  A lifetime's worth of great reading.

----------


## Truth Warrior

*The Creature from Jekyll Island DOWNLOAD*
http://www.spielbauer.com/JekyllDownload.htm

----------


## evilfunnystuff

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...arch&plindex=0

here is a 42 min vid by the author g edward griffin called the creature from jeckel island a second look 

ive never read the book but it is on my short list im sure there is much more info in it but the vid is really good

----------


## Alawn

> So, if the Creature from Jekyll Island the best Fed book, and do you recommend it?


Yes The Creature fro Jekyll Island is the best book on the Fed and it is amazing.  I highly recommend it.  It is long but it is really easy to read and understand.  It goes into so many different subjects relating to the Fed and why it is bad.  It has history, politics, and economics.  I was amazed at how good it is and how well it explained everything.  This book does not require you know anything at all about the Fed or economics.  This is a must read for anyone interested in economics or the Federal Reserve.  My rating of this book could not get any higher.  Everybody should read it.

----------


## constituent

i recommend first diving into John Maynard Keynes first.

this will help you understand the argument advanced by those who will inevitably oppose your stance on the issue.

----------


## ruggedindividualist

The author of "The Creature From Jekyll Island" has a website called Freedom force international, google it. He is very much into taking back existing institutions and parties from the Marxists and Neocons.

Another classic economics book is Henry Hazlitts "Economics in One Lesson".

----------


## Truth Warrior

*"Give me control of a nation's currency and I care not who makes it's laws." -- Meyer Amschel Rothschild*


*"If you want to understand, what's REALLY going on, just follow the money!"*

----------


## LittleLightShining

> How we doin everybody?
> 
> Well, I've been a Ron Paul supporter since he started his campaign and i'm pretty much educuated enough on the topics he preaches, all but the Federal Reserve.
> 
> And I think it was those "End the Fed" chants at the R4R, and the fact were going into Economics this year in U.S. History I in high school.
> 
> Like RP said, we have an obligation to continue this revolution and the educuation of the American people and I really have to learn about the Federal Reserve.
> 
> I always hear the name of the book, "The creature from jekyll island" as the best book to read for information on the Fed.
> ...


Yes! 

Run don't walk to buy the book. This is not just a book about the Fed. It's a book about people and institutions behind the Fed. It's a book about history and economics. It's about socialism and documented conspiracy.

I don't think you'll ever look at anything the same way you do now even being a Paulite.

eta: I knew nothing about economics before I read this book. I knew nothing about Ron Paul before I read this book. I think it's a fantastic introduction. Understanding the Fed, I think, is less about understanding economics so much as understanding influence and motivations.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> The author of "The Creature From Jekyll Island" has a website called Freedom force international, google it. He is very much into taking back existing institutions and parties from the Marxists and Neocons.
> 
> Another classic economics book is Henry Hazlitts "Economics in One Lesson".


 http://www.fee.org/pdf/books/Economi...one_lesson.pdf

----------


## Truth Warrior

*Interview with G. Edward Griffin, Author of 'The Creature from Jekyll Island'* 
(Secretive Creation of the Federal Reserve System)  
http://www.whale.to/b/griffin3.html

----------


## FindLiberty

I heard the biggest book sales go to someone within the federal reserve, who then passes TCFJI out for new employees to read.  I'm not sure why.

...I see that I still have a few copies on my shelf too (bought a case of 'em years ago).  It's had minor revisions and several printings. Great book! 

Check YouTube and Google videos - GEG is an interesting guy to listen to.

----------


## OhioMichael

Here is some good info provided by the Mises Institute.

----------


## bobbyw24

So, if the Creature from Jekyll Island the best Fed book, and do you recommend it?


YES-pick up the 2008 updated edition. It is must reading for all Ron Paul supporters

----------


## nullvalu

The Creature From Jekyll Island is in fact the BEST book on the Fed. It also delves into many other related topics such as war & corporatism. It's also a great book to lend to friends who may be on the fence about joining our cause, because monetary policy is not really seen as a "political" topic. But dear god, is it ever.

----------

